# الحاكمات البرمجية



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (23 مايو 2011)

الحاكمات البرمجية المحاظره الاولى يتم فيها التعرف على بعض اجزاء دائرة التحكم وانواع التحكم
وسوف يتم في المحاضره التانيه الدخول في شرح مفهوم ال plc

م.احمد يوسف احمد


----------



## جهاد الحلفي (25 أبريل 2012)

فليرفع اللة بكم الدين وينصركم على الكافرين


----------

